# ja n'hi ha prou



## Delirom

I want to know what is the meaning of the phrase: "ja n'hi ha prou"
I can see it in many places.

Thanks!


----------



## Botitas36

It's not Spanish, it's Catalán.  Here's a link to a translator for Catalán, offered by El País, a newspaper of Spain. 

http://servicios.elpais.com/traductor/?sl=es&tl=ca&slurl=es&tlurl=ca


----------



## Tazzler

It doesn't seem to be Spanish. It might be a related Romance language.


----------



## Botitas36

It is definitely Catalán. I know because I have studied it and lived in a Catalán-speaking region of Spain--Valencia Community. It means "ya no hay suficiente" but I imagine this thread will be closed soon..


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Enough is enough


You must live in Catalonia, Delirom, if you see it in many places.


----------



## Botitas36

Buf! Apparently I didn't study it enough to give a proper translation, thanks Sunshine.


----------



## Elessar

It is a Catalan expression which means _Enough is enough_, _I've had enough_...


----------



## Rintoul

Botitas36 said:


> It is definitely Catalán. I know because I have studied it and lived in a Catalán-speaking region of Spain--Valencia Community. It means "ya no hay suficiente" but I imagine this thread will be closed soon..



Actually "ja n'hi ha prou" means the opposite. It literally means "there is/are enough already".  But, lacking context, I tend to agree with the "enough is enough" translation other posters have provided.


----------



## germanbz

Una aclaració per si de cas. Eixa *n'* no vé de *no*. No es com el "ne" francés. Eixa *n'* vé del pronom *en/ne*.


----------

